# Mcv-scud Mechanical Mod



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

This is one sleek looking mod!

http://shop.vapeday.com/collections/devices/products/mcv-scud-mechanical-mod


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> This is one sleek looking mod!
> 
> http://shop.vapeday.com/collections/devices/products/mcv-scud-mechanical-mod



And they have some pretty nice looking drip tips but damn pricey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Build quality is brilliant for sure. And pretty! Off topic but can you believe that people can pay (us included) upwards of R2000 for a stainless steel tube and some copper bits in between. It just seems a little crazy if viewed from the sideline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> This is one sleek looking mod!
> 
> http://shop.vapeday.com/collections/devices/products/mcv-scud-mechanical-mod


I love all Pinoy equipment.
MCV is awesome! 
They also make the Panzer. One day I will have one!


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Looks extremely solid.


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> Looks extremely solid.


Yes, like a Panzer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Yes, like a Panzer.
> View attachment 2428


Yes, like the Rhino must be!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

